# GLOAT   Starret electronic mike



## Karl_T (Feb 20, 2015)

My eyes are gettin' old...

I have to take a mike over to the light to read it. so, I've been shopping for a starret electronic unit.

Just scored one for $200
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261780239307

My son is a pro machinist, he won't work without one of these.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have that problem with certain mike's. I find that the matte finish on some makes it a lot easier to read.


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 20, 2015)

I just find those large electronic mics too cumbersome. If I can't see the hash marks well, I just hold my Etalon under a magnified lamp.
Those large round illuminated lamps with magnifiers are indispensable.  Great for reading scales, checking drill points, etc...
How accurate are those Starrett elctronic mics?


----------



## Doubleeboy (Feb 20, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> My eyes are gettin' old...
> 
> I have to take a mike over to the light to read it. so, I've been shopping for a starret electronic unit.
> 
> ...



_I hope your tool brings you happiness.  Like others have pointed out, they are bulky and awkward.  The good news is its brand name and you can easily put it back on ebay when you tire of it. I think those electronic mikes are best for repetitive measuring using a mike stand, like in a qc situation.  For round the shop use, not so much._

_michael_


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 20, 2015)

I think you'll be very happy with that mic Karl.  I love my Mitutoyo digital mics.

-Ron


----------



## chips&more (Feb 20, 2015)

My Starrett digital mike stopped working and it’s not the battery. I hope you have better luck, Dave.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 20, 2015)

I can see the objection to being bulky, if i could still easily read my 40 year old one, there would be no need for the electronic one.

Regarding breakage, I do hope Starrett will repair. they sure stand behind their other stuff.

I spent the day today running my Hardinge CHNC and checking parts for spec, then making minor tool offset adjustments. That big mike sure would have helped today.

Karl


----------



## darkzero (Feb 20, 2015)

Congrats. I love my Mitutoyo QuanutMikes. Yes digitals are bulkier but I have no issues with that. My Quantumikes are my primary go tos. I have no problem reading verniers but the digitals are so much quicker to use & very accurate.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 20, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> My eyes are gettin' old...
> 
> I have to take a mike over to the light to read it. so, I've been shopping for a starret electronic unit.
> 
> ...




WoW Karl!!!!
that was a score and a half!!!!!
you are the man!!!!


----------



## VFM3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Great score! I hope you enjoy that micrometer.

I do not possess vision issues, but I prefer LCD screens as opposed to vernier just simply because I need to take measurements fast.


----------



## Sandia (Feb 22, 2015)

I too prefer my Mit digital mike in most cases. For tight spots I still use a vernier mike. Also have a mechanical digital mike I use a lot for work that is not real critical.

Sandia


----------

